# For those of U who remember me....



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LOW on Ground Control and AGX with a custom 2-piece grill....


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah I remember you...your car was a different color before...

Your ride has greatly improved! I am liking it so much right now.:thumbup:

I see you got folding side mirrors, your hood and rear panel now looks similar to mine ...sunny rear panels I presume? Lets see the shots of the rear please...

I love the transformation you've done, it really looks so unique!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

OMFG i like your car


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Exalta said:


> Yeah I remember you...your car was a different color before...
> 
> Your ride has greatly improved! I am liking it so much right now.:thumbup:
> 
> ...


HMMMM... exalta, my boy mauricio bought a different car all together. his 98 sentra GXE was totaled and he purchased this beautiful machine... a 1999 Infiniti G20t. 

and of course we remember u MP... ur da man! remember, i still got those white mirrors in memory of ur b14


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Where were you?
I saw your car, but didn't see you floating around (not that I know what you look like or anything).

Seth


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> HMMMM... exalta, my boy mauricio bought a different car all together. his 98 sentra GXE was totaled and he purchased this beautiful machine... a 1999 Infiniti G20t.
> 
> and of course we remember u MP... ur da man! remember, i still got those white mirrors in memory of ur b14


Thanks for pointing that out Dag,
I was thinking "this is one of the hottest sentras i have ever seen"

But it still is one good G20. Looks so much better than the stock one.*ahem*JTCC Primera...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050 Nice car bro...you still got my rear bumper?....I'll pick up it after Christmas...I'm planning to visit FL for one week....I want to see some places before I move to FL next year


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

wow thats a nice "G"!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> HMMMM... exalta, my boy mauricio bought a different car all together. his 98 sentra GXE was totaled and he purchased this beautiful machine... a 1999 Infiniti G20t.
> 
> and of course we remember u MP... ur da man! remember, i still got those white mirrors in memory of ur b14



lol...yeah I was like wut is this guy talking about....Thanks for clearing it all up for me man......and yeah I know U holding down my memory...U make me proud..lol

seth-I didnt even know U were gonna be there-if I did I would have made sure to stop and talk to U sum...I was all ove rthe place with my girl...

Jay-I dint even have the time to pack the bumper in the car that morning and so hurry up and get here cuz my mom is about to stab me in my sleep if I dont get this bumper out of her balcony...

Thanks for the compliments guyz....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey mp2050 !!!

WELCOME BACK !! GREAT RIDE !!!! Hope you come back online on msn so we can talk more !


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

who is this guy... and why does he come in here like he owns the place???!!!?? anyway, the car is nice, my next car (hopefully) will be a G20T, but I would go with a different color... just personal opinion... anyway looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> who is this guy... and why does he come in here like he owns the place???!!!?? anyway, the car is nice, my next car (hopefully) will be a G20T, but I would go with a different color... just personal opinion... anyway looks good! :thumbup:


YO Im not sure If U joking or wut but I did practically co-own this place back in the day (lol) along with 1CLN,seth,1997GA,LiuSpeed and etc...I was here from work Mon-Fri posting on everything. 

As a matter of fact if I remember correctly me and U had a few talks too- I think U were working on sum tails at one point that I was intrested in....But I might be wrong?

Either way thanks.....

oh and Liu I cant get my MSN anymore but I got Yahoo messenger...."SENTu1"-holla at me.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yo mang! what's up?!?!

The G's looking really nice and clean.
Any audio/video stuff going on with it?

I haven't really done much to the Sentra. I've been pretty broke from just showing it. Picked up a few trophies over the summer, and we took it to a show in California last month. We didn't place, but it was a great time.

Nice to hear from you.

Keep us posted on the G!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Yo mang! what's up?!?!
> 
> The G's looking really nice and clean.
> Any audio/video stuff going on with it?
> ...



Wuz up Sean!!! Thanks for the kind words. Audio is actually up next. I got a full Audiobahn system ready IM just trying to get a spot I can trust to wire it with a vinyl-set up...

DAMN U went to a Cali show that must've been the ultimate trip. Im sure U held your own out there....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

welcome back and nice looking car  

I see you on g20.net when I troll over there.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> YO Im not sure If U joking or wut but I did practically co-own this place back in the day (lol) along with 1CLN,seth,1997GA,LiuSpeed and etc...I was here from work Mon-Fri posting on everything.
> 
> As a matter of fact if I remember correctly me and U had a few talks too- I think U were working on sum tails at one point that I was intrested in....But I might be wrong?



yeah, I know I was Just playing... good to see you come back... the new car is real nice... so, do you consider the accident good or bad now that you have this car?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Cali was great.
The competition (Nissan class) was fierce! The quality of the cars down there were second to none.
It was an Import Revolution show, and I was placed in the Mild class (not broken into 2 door/4 door) and it was just too tough. Going up against the 2 doors was just too much.
I did get a bunch of looks, and respect for driving it from Seattle to San Mateo and back just for the show.

It's hard to turn over your car to people you don't know. Just do a ton of research on the shop you pick to make sure they do quality work.
I'm sure your system will be as nice n' clean as the G itself!

:cheers:


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Wassup MP, bout time you show off the ride over hear. It's still a Nissan :thumbup:


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Ahhhh man Dryboy I had the feeling U was playing with me but I wasnt sure....Im such an idiot...lol

Now I dunno about whether it was a good thing I got into that accident....Its like I love the G now and its SR20 is so much better stock than the GA. But its like DAMN I spent so much money to get the Sentra that way. The paint was 5 months old and the system was only a week old. I had a Sniper wing ready to be fitted to the car and I was researching for the best deals on getting my interior re-done..

BUt I can say that the G20 has def. helped make me forget about it....

Sean...I can just imagine how much more comp. U had out their. But U gotta feel good that U at least made it in and still got your props uknow...ANy pics?

dsigns---yeah now that I got pics its going up everywhere....lol


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

So, you still have that Sniper wing??? 

We took quite a few pics at the show, but our webmaster has yet to format and put them up on our site. He's been very busy and was without internet service for a while.
I'm sure he will get to them after the Holiday.

Here is a pic of the Sentra at the show taken by Car and Model


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> So, you still have that Sniper wing???
> 
> We took quite a few pics at the show, but our webmaster has yet to format and put them up on our site. He's been very busy and was without internet service for a while.
> I'm sure he will get to them after the Holiday.
> ...



Yeah still got that wing sitting in my balcony....  

The car looks goood as usuall. I notice some side splitters-those must be new right? I luv the way the Skyline fogs U have are amber. I plan on making my fogs all amber too or maybe a yellow like the IS300....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I might be interested in it if you are looking to move it.
I don't think it would look bad on a Sentra.

Yea, the splitters are pretty much the only really new thing (eyebrows are pretty new) Mike (ScorchN200SX) made the splitters and I made some fuse box covers by hand. They came out pretty nice.
Some people don't like them, but eh', it's not their car now is it....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Exalta said:


> Yeah I remember you...your car was a different color before...
> 
> Your ride has greatly improved! I am liking it so much right now.:thumbup:
> 
> ...


LOL, that's great. I remember whan you actually did have plans to transform your Sentra into a G20. Pretty neat trick :thumbup:.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> LOL, that's great. I remember whan you actually did have plans to transform your Sentra into a G20. Pretty neat trick :thumbup:.


Sean I thought the eye brows were new too but I forgot to mention them-- if U are serious bout the wing then just let me know ASAP cuz I need to really get rid of it already and yeah I think it would look good on a Sentra rear too...

Oh and Justin....I think it was a great trick..


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I remember you MP2050, Sentra looked awesome before it was wrecked...new car is lookin' good too.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> I remember you MP2050, Sentra looked awesome before it was wrecked...new car is lookin' good too.


Thanks --Yeah I remember U too.....hope everything is good with the Sentra man...


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> Thanks --Yeah I remember U too.....hope everything is good with the Sentra man...



Yea, it's a realiable little sucker. Although, I need a new suspension set-up badly...maybe when the tax return comes in next year


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

Hey bro, nice looking G20t sorry to hear about the sentra, but hey now u moving on up with the infiniti and the mighty SR20 thats no match with the ga16, im pretty sure that u can now feel the difference between the 2.
is the g20 automatic or manual? oh, and how low did u drop it because that thing is slammed!!!!! r u going for 17's or 18's????


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/5/web/413000-413999/413200_31_full.jpg[/img]


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

im2kwik4u said:


> Hey bro, nice looking G20t sorry to hear about the sentra, but hey now u moving on up with the infiniti and the mighty SR20 thats no match with the ga16, im pretty sure that u can now feel the difference between the 2.
> is the g20 automatic or manual? oh, and how low did u drop it because that thing is slammed!!!!! r u going for 17's or 18's????



Hey Mark...right? Yeah it has to be U esp. after the pic of your Sentra.....Its been a long time man. Anyway yeah the Sentra is gone so U running MIAMI right now-lol....its too bad I was dieing to pull up next to U one day after I had the car painted and kitted.....

Yeah I feel the diff. right away with the SR20...IM telling U no lie.....I feel like Im moving with the G -stock- just as fast if not faster then the Sentra with all the bolt ons. 

Its an auto....couldnt even find a manual...Its dropped on Ground COntrol and AGX and im not even sure how low exactly....but I got about a quarter inch more I can drop. Im hoping to get 19s but most likely settle for 18s...


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> Im hoping to get 19s but most likely settle for 18s...


Nice. :thumbup:


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

Is the ride quality better than the sentra ?? or is it pretty much the same???


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*What up*

What up MP! I was wondering where yo ass was at, you done moved up to baller status wit the G20. Everytime I look at my Tein springs I think of you and how you set us up wit that GB, we were the first cats to get those and now they are everywhere. Anyway, stay up dogg, and keep the pics coming. If you have any old B14 parts, PM me wit details dogg. Peace!!!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

you crashed your Sentra?

Wtf how long ago did this happen? I have really been away from the NissanForums for a while  Too Long


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Carlos--- Uknow I have to keep the mods coming...theirs a lot of HEAT on G20.net... 

im2kwik4u---the ride quality is alot better...stock it was very smooth. And it handles the twists and turns a little better I think too.....ABS also is a plus with LSD too.... :thumbup: 

JT ---man wuz up!!!....I almost forgot about U. IM really glad that whole tein thing worked out for U....Its funny cuz I was on ebay and I saw all the Tein on their and it reminded of how far ahead of the game we were...I di that group buy like what the beggining or this year or was it late last year???

Check your pm yo....

PrOxLaMuS---yeah man U must have missed the whole story a while bac....sum F-150 cut in front of me I didnt have time to stop quick enuff since I was tryin to save this soda from spilling...tioally destroyed my R33 front end....still hurts to think about it..


----------

